

What is involved in setting up a HN Meetup? (Bath,UK) - awjr

I saw a recent post for HN London and thought it would be great to have one in Bath, UK. What would I have to do to make it happen?
======
Peroni
I'm one of the HN London organisers. Feel free to drop me an email if you want
any help or have any questions. Contact info in my profile.

~~~
awjr
Thank you, will contact you shortly :)

------
mattwritescode
I work in the center of bath and would be interested in a HN meetup, add me on
twitter if you would like to discuss @MattWritesCode

~~~
royka118
royka118 @SamClift

------
sstarr
I don't hold out much hope for a Bradford on Avon HN Meetup so I'd definitely
come along to one in Bath.

------
royka118
This, I'm from the South West (Midsomer Norton) would be interested in a HN
Meetup

------
bbguitar
I Second that. Be good to meet up with some like minded souls.

------
madaxe
Bath here, too. Set up a twitter/eventbrite, and I'd recommend prodding Felix
to broadcast it on @welovebath - I'm down for it.

